# Smith machine



## tuna999 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a power line smith machine does anyone own one or had experience with one as I don't won't to fork out the best part of four hundred quid on something that's shite cheers in advance for any replies or comments


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a home gym. Initially I was thinking about getting a smith machine, glad I didn't in the end. If your serious about bb, get a power cage instead.

This is mine: http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf485-heavy-power-rack.php

Recently I added the pulley attachment to it which is an extra £180.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

tuna999 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a power line smith machine does anyone own one or had experience with one as I don't won't to fork out the best part of four hundred quid on something that's shite cheers in advance for any replies or comments


 Dont bother with a smith machine mate, as mentioned previous go with a power rack, a decent bar and some plates..... cheaper, lasts longer and you can do anything with them...


----------

